# debit



## monicaregister (Apr 28, 2018)

if someone who is only a legal resident of the united states, greencard holder that is, is using a debit card from an offshore bank which is presumably another persons card but in fact is the same person who went back to their native country since they legally changed their name in the united states but in their country of origin they could get a passport with their old name and from that point on opened offshore bank accounts with their old name, how could they get detected in the united states using this offshore bank debit card by the government if its presumably another persons offshore bank debit card? how could uncle sam smell something funny here? one person in the united states having two separate identities legally or otherwise? how could they get detected that theyre using what appears to be another persons offshore bank debit card when in fact its the same person who got the card in their native country under their old name from the offshore banks. even if oecd, fatca, tiea, crs, aeoi, ect......... didnt catch them this way then how could using this type of double identification get them caught? can someone please tell me.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Hidden cameras in the bank machines feed your image into facial recognition software. DNA samplers within the bank machines scan the residue your fingers leave on the debit card. They know who you are. They will find you.


----------

